# URGENT - question about water bottle for roborovski hamster



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've had my roborovski hamster for 2 weeks now and in that time her water bottle has leaked to the point that it is empty 3 times, each time the weather has been hot.
Therefore I need to get a new water bottle but not sure what to get. 
She currently has a Classic mouse bottle. What bottle would you recommend, need answers by 2 this afternoon.
Thank you.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi AL, 

I used to find those classic bottles a bit hit and miss, some were fine whilst others would leak like a sieve. I used the ferplast sippy mouse bottles, but if you want a bottle that really won't leak, you need a spring loaded one like the superpet critter canteen. These don't just rely on a ball bearing, they have a spring in the spout so water can only come out when the tip is pressed. Once you release the tip it won't continue to drip. The smallest critter canteen is a fair bit bigger than the mouse bottles so just make sure your hamster can make the water come out, as they donnt move with the slightest touch like the ball bearing ones.

By the way, I'm glad you managed to get yourself the hamster you were after.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you very much @TabulaRasa.


----------

